# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Royal Asia Lodge Hotel

## guenny

Hotel Royal Asia Lodge Hotel; letzter Besuch: Dezember April 2006 (insgesamt bisher 6 x)
*Region*: Zentral 
*Stadt*: Bangkok 
*Lage*: Zentrale Lage direkt an der Sukhumvit; (Royal Asia Lodge Hotel Bangkok,  91, Soi 8 Sukhumvit Road, Bangkok 10110 ); Hotel liegt am Ende der Soi 8, kostenloses Tuk Tuk des Hotels fährt die Gäste vor zur Suk oder holt sie dort ab (Klingel zeigen lassen). Der eingang der Soi 8 liegt direkt an der Skytrainstation Nana.
*Preise*: ab 21 Euro, neben Doppelzimmern gibts auch Suiten in einem Nachbarhaus.
*Internet:* http://www.royalasialodge.com/
gebucht über e-mail, Bezahlung per Kreditkarte vor Ort, alternativ Bargeld; 
*Qualität*: Service gut; Zimmerausstattung, Sauberkeit: gut; alles allerdings etwas "ältlich, abgewohnt" 
*Frühstück*: nicht erwähnenswert; American Breakfast zu 100 THB, Kaffee ist gut! Zimmer zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit ruhig, hoteleigener Pool auf dem Dach; 
*Eignung für die Familie*: bedingt, preislich normale Kategorie; 
*Besonderheiten*: 
Hotelleitung indisch, daher auch der Schneider im EG;
Direkt gegenüber auf der Suk (per Skytrainstation auf die andere Seite wechseln, dann nach links wenden, über die nächste einmündende Soi drüber) liegt mein Lieblings-Indisch-Restaurant, klein, schmal aber ausgezeichnete Küche.
*Gesamturteil*: etwas einfacheres Hotel, gute Lage an der Suk, denoch extrem ruhig;

----------

